# My Boxster has got the hump



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Searched long and hard for a set of the "Speedster Humps" for the "Black Beast" I had no luck at getting them at a reasonable price - or the right colour. Apparently not available from Porsche any longer and even when available were silly money.

Dave, bless his little sweaty socks and with me completely unaware, manged to get a set. 
Not to everyone's taste perhaps but I love them, make the car a "little bit special" 

A few pics





































Jackie x 
(got *my* username back - temporarily :wink: )


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, I for one like them. Nice subtle mod. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Sweet [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I like very much 

I assume you'll be showing them off in August? 8)

Hev x


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Looks good, reminds me a bit of the speedster in the late 80's


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice Dave but is where do you put them when you take them off will they fit in the boot :?:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking good Jackie...........I've always liked the speedster styling! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

"My humps....my lovely lady humps...." Black Eyed Peas!

Look good Jackie, nice work Dave 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thumps up from me also,looks nice


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jackie,

I hope that's not in an attempt to kerb Dave's craven for a 997, cos that would just be totally unacceptable. 

I do like it tho'


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking very nice mate 8) 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Deffo looks good to me.

Was it swissoled before or after it was installed :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not for me i'm afraid (like that makes any difference), very naff & cheap looking IMO.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Welcome back to the forum, Jackie. :wink:

I like your new mod. Reminds me of the 60's Batmobile. 8)


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

My hump, my hump, my hump, my lovely lady lumps. (Check it out)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice humps Jackie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

8) hi dave & jac
look's good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> 8) hi dave & jac
> look's good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I think that should be jac & dave :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

( he's just off the phone  )

ps they are in a pub in St Andrew's drinking & eating lucky sod's :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice, what happens when you want the hood up, do you have to remove the 'hump'? (just out of interest)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks as though _nearly_ everyone approves :wink: I do and that's what matters 

To answer a few questions,

They split into 2 pieces and happily hide in the rear boot in neoprene storage bags

Have to take them off when the hood has to go up, or drive faster if it rains (it works :lol: ) Easy to remove and fit using the same securing points as the hard top.

ResB - if he thinks buying me little gifts will ease the path to a new 911, he can carry on  Now, a white GT3 might be more acceptable proposition - one day!

Trev and Evelyn get across to Davey's eating house; yummy :wink:

Damon - Blackeyed Peas; thanks, put a smile on my face but my son beat you to it :lol:

Swissol'ed - only half done another coat to go on, or so he promise's :roll:

Yellow Speedster - pretty, if a little bulky at the rear 

Thanks all

Jackie x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nice but why have you parked next to Noddy?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Looks as though _nearly_ everyone approves :wink: I do and that's what matters
> 
> To answer a few questions,
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the GT3 in white. We discussed this at length and agreed that this is probably the only car we would buy in white! On the basis you have mentioned this I see he is already on the case and the fact you like one too will please Dave no end.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think they look great [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Quite nice yes, gives the rear end a bit more definition. I still think they look better on the Carrera GT tho 

Nick


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Very nice indeed, a little more now for Dave to polish


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Suits the car a treat. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

